# my now 4 month old ride



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

www.gvhbikes.com
go to "bike gallery"
second from top on left is mine.
this is my first colnago. it will spoil the rider, 
it is (almost) all i ride now...


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

very nice


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Is it this one?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*it is!*

any comments, questions welcome!


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

thanks, K.
the color is nl12, lotsa paint on it, enuff to give a weight weenie pause, hence the rise of all black coming in vogue.
it is a 58, which is 56/56.3 c-t-c. i have long torso 'n arms for my height, so to get a 56+ tt/13 stem was a must.
it is a CK hdst, i would like all campy too, but acquired a no-logo one which does not scream non campy as loud, and it had to do.

the other non ital items are the salsa ti qr's, the steel centaur level ones that came w/ the protons were heavy steel and undistinguished...
and look a5.1 pedals. i am hooked on the delta cleats, 0 deg black.

the protons are truly great, but expect to need to tension the spokes, rear esp., upon fitting the tires. they go on ridiculously tight, enough as to affect tension.
the hubs roll on record oversize shells, axles and bearings. the brgs are adjustable w/o removing the wheels from the bike for ultimate fine tuning, with a setscrew locking preload.
even though price was not really a deciding factor, i could not see spending the xtra for neutrons with their slight advantage, and less serviceability with the hidden nipples.

a rolls indeed, yeah, still made. i am something of an evangelist for these. the best far and away for real-world road miles for me. it is a ti embroidered "racing" model, yet has the gold trim. lotsa embellishment, i know, but it was the landbouwkredit tour team issue for that '03 year, so as the san marco logoes could be seen from the copters. popovych rode an embroidered san marco concor and rolls due prior that year, and boonen rides a regal w/similar embroidery.

been puttin' in fair mileage, gettin' some gradually positive training effect (what a cruel undertaking this cycling is in some ways...)
just put on the 3rd rear tire, and first new chain.



kpcw said:


> Gorgeous bicycle, I always like that color scheme. Is it a 56, 57 or 58? Is that a Chris King headset? I am a fan of full Campy, even the headset.  How do you like the Protons? Interesting saddle, is that a newer Rolls model?


----------

